
Toxic meeting culture - jorde
https://erikbern.com/2017/12/29/toxic-meeting-culture.html
======
teilo
> There’s about 47 million blog posts about why meetings suck and I’m not
> going to pile more onto that heap.

Then proceeds to discuss more ways that meetings suck.

